

Battening Down The Hatches - mchang16
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/04/battening-down.html

======
bootload
_"Companies that are built on having lots of users but no real revenues won’t
last. That all changes with the downturn”_

I like this quote. Notice the sudden change in the vc funding market. The
barriers to entry have gone up a bit due to the credit squeeze. Now risk has a
different price. It's interesting to see how this cycle repeating. Now all
those funded companies that don't convert users into dollar making users are
going to get squeezed.

